# northern mi



## packman1973 (Feb 4, 2009)

we were supposed to get a dusting last night ended up with 11" sure wish we would get 4" at a time. oh well pennys from heaven still fallin


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

This yr I would love to get 11" but we got your dusting here.:waving:


----------

